# Zelmac with anti-depressant - is it OK?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm currently quite depressed and would like to try St.John's Wort(other anti-depressants have too often had side effects that made me feel worse)I am also on Zelmac and am not sure if it's OK to take St.J's Wort which acts on Serotonin,because Zelmac also works on Serotonin.I asked my doc. but he doesn't seem to really know the answer(as Zemac is such a new drug)Anybody else have any light to shed on this?I'd be so grateful as I am not coping too well these days and feel I need to take something(my therapist thinks so too but is not a doctor)Thanks in advance.


----------

